# Welches Bike für unseren 6jährigen Sohn



## die3lustigen2 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

unser Sohn wird im März 6 Jahre.
Dieses Jahr kommt er noch mit seinem 16" hin ist aber bereits grenzwertig ... .

Was mir ja richtig gut gefällt wäre das *Early Rider Belter 20 Trail 3S.*
Was haltet ihr von dem Hobel.
Preislich ist das das Maximum was wir ausgeben wollen.

Könnt ihr mir evtl. noch andere Bikes für Sohnemann empfehlen.
Ich will ihn dann auch ab und zu mit in den Bikepark nehmen.

Danke

Gruß Jan


----------



## Y_G (19. Juli 2016)

was wollt Ihr denn mit ihm so fahren? Das Budget gibt ja einiges her... schau doch mal in den Fred "wie frage ich richtig..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

also wir wollen eigentl. von allem etwas fahren.
Tour / Bikepark etc.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Linipupini (19. Juli 2016)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wir wollen eigentl. von allem etwas fahren.
> Tour / Bikepark etc.
> ...


Ich glaube dann brauchst zu 2-3 verschiedene Räder!
Mit einem Universellem Rad kommst du da nicht unbedingt hin.
Schon gar nicht mit dem Belter!
Meine Meinung
Meikel


----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

mmhhh, also 2 - 3 Räder geht eigentlich nicht .-) .
Ob der Bikepark was für Ihn ist müssen wir sowieso erst sehen wenn er mal mit dort war.

Was spricht gegen das Belter?
9KG --> recht leicht um evtl. auch mal ne Tour zu fahren
Federgabel, Reifen etc. um auch mal im Bikepark zu fahren

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Linipupini (19. Juli 2016)

Gegen das Belter spricht, sein Preis!
und evtl. die Nabenschaltung.


----------



## Y_G (22. Juli 2016)

und 9 kg finde ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich leicht bei dem Preis und der Ausstattung...


----------



## Diman (22. Juli 2016)

Supurb BO20 (gibt es auch starr)



die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> also wir wollen eigentl. von allem etwas fahren.
> Tour / Bikepark etc.


----------



## Y_G (22. Juli 2016)

vielleicht auch das Ku24 custom und dann dazu noch was federndes wenn man möchte?


----------



## Diman (23. Juli 2016)

Oder VPACE 24


----------



## die3lustigen2 (23. Juli 2016)

HAllo,

danke für die vorschläge.
Das letzte ist leider noch etwas groß, wir benötigen 20".

Danke

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (23. Juli 2016)

Vllt. doch nicht...



			
				VPACE schrieb:
			
		

> Kids, die bei anderen Herstellern auf 20 Zoll gesetzt werden, starten bei uns auf 24 Zoll durch und profitieren besonders von der Laufruhe und Fahrstabilität. Max ist damit quasi ein *29er auf Basis von 24 bzw 26 Zoll* Laufrädern.


----------



## DianaD80 (23. Juli 2016)

Kommt drauf an wie groß der Junior ist, unserer ist mit 1,28 und 7J. jetzt aufs Max26 umgestiegen.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

also zur Zeit ist er ca. 1,20m.
Bis zu seinem Geburtstag im März wächst er ja sicherlich auch noch ein bisschen.

Nennt sich die Marke direkt Max?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Diman (23. Juli 2016)

Die Marke ist VPACE, die Modelbezeichnung Max24, Max26

*Unsere Empfehlung:* MAX24 ist für Kinder ab einer Größe von ca. 1,15 m angedacht. MAX26, der kurze Zeit danach auf dem Markt kommen wird, ist ab einer Größe von ca. 1,30 m zu empfehlen.

http://www.vpace.de/max-ein-sportliches-und-leichtes-kinderbike/


----------



## die3lustigen2 (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

also schick sind die Bikes.
Aber der Preis ... .
Man würde zwar eine Größe überspringen, aber trotzdem ...

Naja wir schauen mal.

Vielen Dank
Gruß


----------



## die3lustigen2 (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

das Specialized - RipRock Comp 24 Int würde mir auch gefallen.
Leider finde ich keinerlei Angaben zum Gewicht des Rades.

Was haltet ihr von diesem?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (26. Juli 2016)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie groß der Junior ist, unserer ist mit 1,28 und 7J. jetzt aufs Max26 umgestiegen.



Falls ihr es in ca. 2 Jahren verkaufen wollt, Meld dich ;-)


----------



## DianaD80 (26. Juli 2016)

mal sehen, ich hoffe schon auf eine länger Nutzdauer als 2 Jahre...sonst steigt mir mein Mann aufs Dach mit meinem Radspleen


----------



## joglo (27. Juli 2016)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Specialized - RipRock Comp 24 Int würde mir auch gefallen.
> Leider finde ich keinerlei Angaben zum Gewicht des Rades.
> ...


Schon das 20' RipRock hat fast 12kg, das 24er dann eher noch mehr (Fans dafür zu finden wird in diesem Forum eher schwierig sein)
(Korrektur: laut http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeig...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-44#post-13753617 "nur" 11,2Kg, und ja, man kann sicher auch Freude damit haben).
Das 24er sieht auch groß aus. Ich kenne die Innenbeinlänge deines Kindes nicht, aber für meinen knapp 6 Jahre alter Jungen, der auch ca. 120cm groß ist, für den sind noch viele 24' Bikes deutlich zu groß. Entweder ein 24er probefahren das eher einen kleinen Rahmen hat oder vlt. immer noch eher ein großes 20' z.B. Kania Twenty Large oder Raleigh Performance 20 in 11' ins Auge fassen, das passt zumindest von Anfang an und hat auch noch Wachstumspotential. Vlt. kannst Du ja dann eher ein 24' überspringen und auf ein kleines 26' wechseln in ein paar Jahren.
Empfehlenswerte Marken die meiner Meinung nach hier von Forumsmitgliedern gerne gefahren werden: Vpace/Max, Supurb, Kania, Islabikes, Kubikes, Pepperbikes, Woom (zumindest vor 2016 Modelle), usw.
Eher weniger Großserienbikes wie Cube, Specialized oder andere, da hier meist Preis-/Leistung (Gewicht) schlecht sind.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Die innenbeinlänge ist zur Zeit 50,5cm.
Bis März 2017 sind ja auch noch paar tage hin. Denke das er da schon an de 55 cm ran kommt.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## track94 (28. Juli 2016)

Wenn du ihn von violett überzeugen kannst gäbe es gerade bei Pepperbike das 24 er mit RST first air Gabel und einer Überstandshöhe von 50 cm als Ausstellungsstück für 430 plus Versand

Gruß Lars


----------



## Danimal (28. Juli 2016)

Mein Tip: Orbea MX Dirt


----------



## die3lustigen2 (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Händler von Kania und Kubikes sind in Chemnitz (ca. 60km von mir). Die werden wir demnächst mal aufsuchen.
Gibt es von Supurb auch ein Händlernetz, oder ist das ein reiner Online Händler?
Wo könnte man dann ein Supurb Probe fahren... .

Von dem Violett war er nicht so begeistert ... 

Hab gerade die Antwort von Specialized bekommen:
RipRock 20 = 12,8Kg / ohne Pedale
RipRock 24 = 13,5Kg / ohne Pedale
Is schon ganz schön schwer für die kleinen ...

Danke

Gruß Jan


----------



## KIV (30. Juli 2016)

Ist mE nicht "ganz schön schwer", sondern ein echtes Armutszeugnis. Peinlich!
Das sind übern dicken Daumen 50% vom Gewicht des Fahrers, mit sowas würde von uns Erwachsenen niemand einen Hügel hochfahren wollen...


----------



## lengfaller (30. Juli 2016)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Händler von Kania und Kubikes sind in Chemnitz (ca. 60km von mir). Die werden wir demnächst mal aufsuchen.



Hallo,
Welcher Händler in chemnitz hat denn kubikes. Mir fällt nur balance radsport ein die kania haben. 

Gruß mario


----------



## die3lustigen2 (30. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

steht bei KuBikes unter Händler.
Hab aber bei Radsport-Balance auf der Website auch nix gefunden das die KuBikes vertreiben.

komisch ...


 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lengfaller (30. Juli 2016)

Kubikes kann ich nur empfehlen. Haben selber ein 16 Zoll. Nächstes jahr wird es dann ein 20 zoll. Vom Gewicht gibt es nichts besseres für Kinder. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## die3lustigen2 (30. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ihr macht den 20" schritt zusätzlich.
Das wollten wir uns sparen.
Na wir werden demnächst mal bissel schauen und probieren.

Gruß


----------



## lengfaller (30. Juli 2016)

Ja. Weil der schritt zu 24 zu groß wäre. Kinder verlieren schnell die Lust wenn das bike zu groß  bzw. zu schwer ist.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (30. Juli 2016)

Wir schauen mal wie er mit nem 24er zurecht kommt ...


----------



## DoctorCol (31. Juli 2016)

Bei einem 6jährigen Kind würde ich bei normaler Größe auch ein 24er versuchen. Meine Tochter ist 7 und irgendwas mit 13x cm. Sie fährt das Kania 20er in small und sitzt jetzt doch wie ich im Sommerurlaub gesehen habe, wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein drauf. Habe das ewig hinausgezögert, in der Hoffnung mein Sohn (4 116 cm) würde es nahtlos übernehmen. Für mich war als Nachfolger auch das Kubike 24 klar. Dann habe ich jetzt im Alpenurlaub ein Orbea MX 24 Team in Natura gesehen. Ein bisschen damit herumhantiert und war positiv überrascht. Das sieht besser als auf den Produktbildern aus und kostet bei gutem Kilo Mehrgewicht 200 EUR weniger. Das Rad meiner Tochter ist primär Transportmittel zur Schule und Schwimmen etc. So ein Radständer vor der Schule ist auch kein Ponyhof. Hier im Forum taucht öfter das Wort "Vernunft" auf, hier lass ich sie mal walten


----------



## pebcak (1. August 2016)

Bei den Orbeas imho eher zur Teamversion statt zur Dirtversion greifen.


----------



## Danimal (1. August 2016)

Bzgl. Orbea: Das MX Dirt ist mit 279 Euro ziemlich günstig, sieht in blau(eher Türkis) ziemlich cool aus und verzichtet auf eine eh nicht funktionierende und sackschwere Federgabel. Das Gewicht ist OK und die meisten Anbauteile sehen brauchbar aus. Die Bremsen waren bisher auch bei steilen Abfahrten absolut ausreichend, Scheibenbremse ist bei dem Gewicht nicht notwendig. Das Ritzelpaket hat einen großen Rettungsring, mit dem man auch ganz gut bergauf kommt.
Ich würde es wieder kaufen!


----------



## ChrissiF (1. August 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> Bzgl. Orbea: Das MX Dirt ist mit 279 Euro ziemlich günstig, sieht in blau(eher Türkis) ziemlich cool aus und verzichtet auf eine eh nicht funktionierende und sackschwere Federgabel. Das Gewicht ist OK und die meisten Anbauteile sehen brauchbar aus. Die Bremsen waren bisher auch bei steilen Abfahrten absolut ausreichend, Scheibenbremse ist bei dem Gewicht nicht notwendig. Das Ritzelpaket hat einen großen Rettungsring, mit dem man auch ganz gut bergauf kommt.
> Ich würde es wieder kaufen!


Das stimmt. Aber für 80€ mehr bekommt man eine Alu-Gabel und einen Gang mehr. Wir haben das Team und den Aufpreis nicht bereut.


----------



## Danimal (2. August 2016)

Das ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, aber beim 24er sind es über 100€ Unterschied!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (2. August 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, aber beim 24er sind es über 100€ Unterschied!


Ups, ich war beim 20er. Sorry!


----------



## DoctorCol (2. August 2016)

Das 24er gibt es jetzt auch als Disc Version


----------



## KIV (3. August 2016)

Das sieht chic aus. Allerdings ändert das nichts daran, dass diese Erwachsenen-Geometrie im WC-Entendesign völlig unnötig ist. Oder soll da mal ne Gabel mit 200mm Federweg montiert werden..?
Das Ergebnis ist eine deutlich höhere Überstandshöhe, als bei VPace oder Kaniabikes.
Der TE braucht ein kompaktes Rad mit sehr kleinem (niedrigen) Rahmen, weil der Schritt von 16" auf 24" schon extrem groß ist.


----------



## Linipupini (3. August 2016)

DoctorCol schrieb:


> Das 24er gibt es jetzt auch als Disc Version


Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln! Bitte mal weiter vorn lesen, der User braucht ein Nachfolger für das 16"!!!!
Dann gleich auf 24" wechseln ringt mir doch ein leichtes Schmunzeln ab.
Dann bietet doch gleich ein kleines 26er an, da wächst er schon rein 
Wer Geld sparen möchte, was man aber nicht unbedingt macht wenn man VPace kauft, soll es tun.
Ob das aber eine Freude für die kleinen ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Ich finde ein 20er Schritt sollte sein, damit sie auch Spaß beim Biken haben.
Meikel


----------



## KIV (3. August 2016)

Ein sehr kleines 24"er geht schon, der Pilot hat sich halt seeehr lange mit einem zu kleinen Rad abgemüht. Der Schritt ist trotzdem gewaltig, ich würde die ersten Touren sicherheitshalber auf unbefahrenen, geraden Strecken planen.


----------



## haural (4. August 2016)

Also wenn man sein Kind nicht zum zukünftigen "Meisterbiker" machen will, oder dauernd längere Touren macht, und nicht ständig ein neues Rad kaufen oder aufbauen will (aus finanziellen oder sonstigen Gründen) kann man durchaus Größen überspringen oder auch nicht 100% passende Bikes nehmen. Ich bin vielleicht noch eine andere Generation aber welche Bikes seid ihr denn als Kinder gefahren? Ich hatte auf allen Spaß, und wenn ich so zurück denke bin ich mit 6/7 Jahren Räder gefahren die mir heute noch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (4. August 2016)

haural schrieb:


> Also wenn man sein Kind nicht zum zukünftigen "Meisterbiker" machen will, oder dauernd längere Touren macht, und nicht ständig ein neues Rad kaufen oder aufbauen will (aus finanziellen oder sonstigen Gründen) kann man durchaus Größen überspringen oder auch nicht 100% passende Bikes nehmen. Ich bin vielleicht noch eine andere Generation aber welche Bikes seid ihr denn als Kinder gefahren? Ich hatte auf allen Spaß, und wenn ich so zurück denke bin ich mit 6/7 Jahren Räder gefahren die mir heute noch passen.




Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben mit dem Radkauf andererseits braucht Papa alle zwei Jahre ein neues teures Smartphone obwohl das Alte noch funktioniert oder ein neues Auto .....und braucht Mama wirklich all die Kleidung und Schuhe die im Schrank vergammeln bis sie aus der Mode sind und wurden nur einmal getragen 

Wie Groß ist euer Fernseher und muss er so groß sein weil ihr schlecht gucken könnt.

Dann sparen sich die Eltern einen Teil vom luxus und gönnen den kleinen ein besseres Fahrrad. 

Natürlich jeder so wie er/sie es sich leisten kann


----------



## KIV (4. August 2016)

Ich sehe das so: Wenn ich meinem Sohn ein neues Fahrrad kaufe/aufbaue, gönne ich mir damit auch selbst etwas. Gemeinsame Touren werden länger, Geländestrecken anspruchsvoller und das gemeinsame Hobby wird weiterentwickelt und macht mehr Spaß.
Wenn man weniger Kohle hat, kann man die Räder ja gebraucht kaufen und wieder verkaufen. Dann kostet der Spaß pro Jahr ca. 50 € Wertverlust und ein bisschen Bastel-/Pflegeaufwand - wenn man etwas Zeit in die Suche investiert.

20" finde ich ne wichtige Größe, auf die man rechtzeitig wechseln sollte und dann gerne auch knapp 2 Jahre fahren kann.


----------



## Linipupini (4. August 2016)

haural schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht noch eine andere Generation aber welche Bikes seid ihr denn als Kinder gefahren? Ich hatte auf allen Spaß, und wenn ich so zurück denke bin ich mit 6/7 Jahren Räder gefahren die mir heute noch passen.


Ich hatte auch Spass! Mein Rad hat mir aber nie gepasst!!
Aber muss das heute noch sein? Klar früher ist man an Blinddarm gestorben oder anderen Sachen.
Wir hatten im Auto auch keine Klimaanlage und sind auch in den Urlaub gefahren.
Die Welt dreht sich aber halt weiter.
Und es es ist natürlich auch schön wenn Papa  was zu tun hat
Meikel


----------



## spicy-doc (8. August 2016)

20 zoll machen den Kindern in dem Alter meistens mehr Spaß.....wobei es natürlich auch auf die Größe des Kindes ankommt....


----------



## KIV (8. August 2016)

...und die hat der TE ja ganz konkret angegeben. Da passt das Kaniabike 24s perfekt und funktioniert für nahezu jeden Einsatzzweck besser, insbes. auch im Gelände.


----------



## carrerra (14. Januar 2017)

Hallo Jan,
für den Bikepark braucht ein 6-Jähriger nicht unbedingt eine Federgabel. Beispielsweise hier im Youtube-Video 



  ist ein 7-jähriges Mädchen mit Starrgabel auch ordentlich am springen (leider nicht meine Tochter).
Und sie fährt übrigens mit 7 Jahren ein 20-Zoll-Fahrrad, womit wir bei der Frage nach 20 Zoll oder 24 Zoll wären: Aus meiner Sicht ist das aktuell nur ein Modetrend, dass man so große Laufräder wie möglich haben will. BMX-Räder für Erwachsene haben auch nur 20 Zoll, und mit denen kann man ja wohl auch in den Bikepark, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
Also würde ich zum 6. Geburtstag, wenn dein Sohn ca. 124cm groß sein wird, ein 20 Zoll Fahrrad nehmen. Das kann er dann ohne weiteres 2 Sommer bis ca. 135cm Körpergröße fahren.
Falls doch noch der Preisbereich unter 350 EUR interessant ist, gibt es hier einen guten neutralen Vergleich mit Gewichtsangaben, Länge der Tretkurbeln usw.: http://www.kids-easy.de/fahrrad-fuer-kinder-ab-110cm/ (Tabelle unten). Da ist auch das hier mehrfach genannte Orbea MX 20 Dirt enthalten.


----------



## Linipupini (15. Januar 2017)

Das Isla hätte ich gern mal nach den Jumps gesehen! Es hat ja schon Isla's gegeben, die sind bei normalem Gebrauch zerbrochen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/islabike-beinn-24-rahmenbruch.810354/


----------



## reijada (15. Januar 2017)

Mit 1,24 noch ein 20" nehmen, neee.
Auf jeden Fall ein kleines 24er!
Mann muss nicht immer die "Radgrössen" mit den Tatsächlichen Fahrradgrössen verwechseln.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis passiert das laufend, die haben allerdings auch keinen Radspleen wie ich. 

Siehe 26"-29" bei den Erwachsenen, natürlich bin ich damals mit meinem 26 gut zurechtgekommen, wenn ich jetzt aber bei einem freund mal auf einem 26er sitze, auweia....


----------



## carrerra (15. Januar 2017)

reijada schrieb:


> ... Mann muss nicht immer die "Radgrössen" mit den Tatsächlichen Fahrradgrössen verwechseln. ... Siehe 26"-29" bei den Erwachsenen, natürlich bin ich damals mit meinem 26 gut zurechtgekommen, wenn ich jetzt aber bei einem freund mal auf einem 26er sitze, auweia....


Vorsicht bitte, niemand hat Radgrößen mit tatsächlichen Fahrradgrößen verwechselt. Mein größter Sohn fährt seit 1,35m Körpergröße ein 24 Zoll (Orbea), und das ist schon grenzwertig, wenn er mit Oberrohr zwischen den Beinen auf dem Boden steht. Sicherlich gibt es immer noch tiefere Rahmen, aber lass uns mal ein 29 Zoll Fahrrad eines Erwachsenen (1,80m Körpergröße?) mit dem Dreisatz runter rechnen auf 1,24m Körpergröße:
->  29 Zoll geteilt durch 1,80m mal 1,24m = 20 Zoll (!!!).
Das heißt: 29 Zoll für einen 1,80m Erwachsenen ist so wie 20 Zoll für ein 1,24m Kind.
(Und 24 Zoll bei 1,24m Körpergröße ist so wie 35 Zoll (!) Reifen für Erwachsene)


----------



## reijada (16. Januar 2017)

Ist doch schön so, bin ja auch, als ich vom 26" aufs 29er gewechselt bin, spontan 10 cm gewachsen.
Nein Spaß beiseite, es gibt immer pro und contra, meine Tochter (1,25) kommt super mit dem MX Team zurecht, Vorbau 50mm, Flatlenker und gerade Sattelstütze habe ich aber direkt geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (16. Januar 2017)

Ic





carrerra schrieb:


> Vorsicht bitte, niemand hat Radgrößen mit tatsächlichen Fahrradgrößen verwechselt. Mein größter Sohn fährt seit 1,35m Körpergröße ein 24 Zoll (Orbea), und das ist schon grenzwertig, wenn er mit Oberrohr zwischen den Beinen auf dem Boden steht. Sicherlich gibt es immer noch tiefere Rahmen, aber lass uns mal ein 29 Zoll Fahrrad eines Erwachsenen (1,80m Körpergröße?) mit dem Dreisatz runter rechnen auf 1,24m Körpergröße:
> ->  29 Zoll geteilt durch 1,80m mal 1,24m = 20 Zoll (!!!).
> Das heißt: 29 Zoll für einen 1,80m Erwachsenen ist so wie 20 Zoll für ein 1,24m Kind.
> (Und 24 Zoll bei 1,24m Körpergröße ist so wie 35 Zoll (!) Reifen für Erwachsene)



Ich verstehe die rechnerei nicht .....bei Kindern ändern sich die proportionen doch so schnell ist wurscht was die Rechnung sagt es muss stimmig aussehen und das Kind muss damit fahren können.
Man kann doch keine Kinderräder rechnerisch mit einen Erwachsenenrad vergleichen.
Da gehört doch auch noch ein Rahmen zu


----------



## Taurus1 (17. Januar 2017)

Wenn du einen Kaniahändler halbwegs in der Nähe hast, würde ich anrufen und fragen, ob sie ein 20 large und ein 24 small da haben. Wenn ja, hinfahren und Probe fahren.
Und wenn es da 24er werden sollte, und der Bikepark Spass macht, dann gibt es die Federgabel zum nächsten Geburtstag.
99% aller 20zoll Federgabeln funktionieren eh nicht, weil die Kinder zu leicht sind.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

es ist das Orbea 24 Trail geworden.
Mir hätte zwar das schwarz/orange besser gefallen, aber dem Sohnemann hat das bunte besser gefallen.
Fahren konnte er recht gut (Tiefgarage), Sattel ganz vor und kürzester Vorbau.

Da sind solche Plastikpedal dran, würdet ihr die gegen Metall-Pedale auswechseln (Shimano Saint / Reverse oder gibt's da auch Kinderausführungen?)???

Vielen Dank.

Gruß


----------



## giant_r (29. Januar 2017)

Wellgo kc008 oder robin nach diesen hier fragen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-gesuche-verkaufsangebote-hier.606544/page-54#post-14183643


----------



## die3lustigen2 (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich muss das Thema nochmal raufholen.
Nächstes Jahr im März wird der Sohnemann neun Jahre.
Er hatte jetzt nen Kurs im Bikepark und er will definitiv weitermachen, der Trainer sagte wenn dem so ist dann als nächstes ein Fully.

Außerdem haben wir schon festgestellt das er mittlerweile zu groß für das Orbea 24" ist, das sagte auch der Trainer, also muss zu Weihnachten oder zum Geburtstag was neues / gebrauchtes her.

was würdet ihr uns empfehlen 26" / 27,5" ... 8das zweitere wird wahrscheinlich zu groß sein) ?

Bei den 26er Fully´s kenne ich nur Propain / Giant / Commencal die direkt für Kinder ne Serie haben.
Aber der Preis schreckt mich dann doch etwas ab und gebraucht bekommt man die ja gar nicht...

Habt ihr evtl. Tipps?

Danke

Gruß Jan


----------



## die3lustigen2 (16. Juli 2019)

Oder doch lieber nochmal ein hardtail?
Wie gesagt er fängt erst an mit Bikepark etc....

Gruß


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Juli 2019)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss das Thema nochmal raufholen.
> Nächstes Jahr im März wird der Sohnemann neun Jahre.
> ...


VPACE Moritz. Das ist sehr leicht und breitbandig. Funktioniert im Park und auf Tour. Quasi ein Enduro für Kinder. Gibt es in 24, 26 und 27,5"


----------



## die3lustigen2 (2. September 2019)

Hallo,

danke für den Tipp mit dem VPace Moritz, leider liegt das über dem veranschlagtem Budget.

Wir waren jetzt bei einem Händler und der hat ein GIANT TRANCE 2018 (27,5") im Laden stehen.




Von 2000€ auf 1300€ reduziert, der Sohnemann kann ganz gut damit fahren, er wächst ja auch noch bis nächstes Jahr.
Auch hier liegen wir immer noch 300€ drüber, aber das müssen wir wohl akzeptieren. Dafür ist es ein neues und nix gebrauchtes was evtl. schon runtergerockt ist.

Wir werden hier wohl zuschlagen.

Danke

Gruß Jan


----------

